# Home Depot sucks at assembly



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Greetings all, A friend of mine went and purchased a Toro 724oe from HD and asked me to have a look at it. First thing I suspected was the skids and behold they were just right with just less than 1/8" below the scrapper bar. Next I checked oil which was at lower end but acceptable. So we started the 7hp Briggs fairly easily and when put in 1st gear it was a bit fast then the 1st in reverse of course was barely moving, so pulled the bottom panel and adjusted it properly. I then noticed it was just pulling from on wheel so I put the cotter pin in the right place so it pulls from both wheels.
So all done the blower was far from ready for action but could be run as is if one did not know better. Moral better buy from a dealer or have a good friend who knows. Of course the reason it was purchased at HD because of its 12 months financing, I guess no wonder they sell things they don't know about. Just saying


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

HD doesn't have a full time assembler, they told a part time kid to assemble it and he did.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

" Just get their money... Just get their money......get their money..... Their money... Money... Money. ... Money


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

I used to work at a local husqvarna shop and did all the warranty work for Lowes. Their assembler was a part time guy who knew nothing about the products. His abilities were severely lacking.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I once thought about doing that part time. a long, long time ago.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you look on toro's website you'll find that they offer financing so why not get a toro snowblower from a dealer unless HD has one of those no intrest deals going on and toro does not


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Do you really expect home depot to train people to assemble snow throwers.
Theyrr a big box store and if you choose to have them assemble it for you-you cant complain too much. Theguy driving the fork truck is probably the same guy that assembled your snow blower and he probably did the best he could


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Home Depot is a junk store IMO. Lowe's is a lot better.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> " Just get their money... Just get their money......get their money..... Their money... Money... Money. ... Money


One cannot summarize it any better than that!! VERY WELL PUT!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if you look on toro's website you'll find that they offer financing so why not get a toro snowblower from a dealer unless HD has one of those no intrest deals going on and toro does not


Yes it was a 0% and 12 month deal and my friend is a big user of those terms even when I told him that nothing is free but it doesn't hinder the get me now mentality.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Normex said:


> Greetings all, A friend of mine went and purchased a Toro 724oe from HD and asked me to have a look at it. First thing I suspected was the skids and behold they were just right with just less than 1/8" below the scrapper bar. Next I checked oil which was at lower end but acceptable. So we started the 7hp Briggs fairly easily and when put in 1st gear it was a bit fast then the 1st in reverse of course was barely moving, so pulled the bottom panel and adjusted it properly. I then noticed it was just pulling from on wheel so I put the cotter pin in the right place so it pulls from both wheels.
> So all done the blower was far from ready for action but could be run as is if one did not know better. Moral better buy from a dealer or have a good friend who knows. Of course the reason it was purchased at HD because of its 12 months financing, I guess no wonder they sell things they don't know about. Just saying


I've never assembled a snowblower at any big box store. I would suppect that the snowblower mfg only expect the store to attach the handle bars. Nothing else. Has anyone actually worked at a large box store....


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I've never assembled a snowblower at any big box store. I would suppect that the snowblower mfg only expect the store to attach the handle bars. Nothing else. Has anyone actually worked at a large box store....


This is what you have to do at a big box store when assembling a Toro 724OE snowblower.

Refer to this: USER MANUAL : CHECK PAGE 7 TO 12


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Before I was saddled with my condition, I owned a new bike store and included repair so a Canadian Tire nearby had their cheap bikes assembled by a company that charged $5.00/bike to assemble them when it took me 40 min. to do a proper job on mines, no wonder I had their customers over to my store to adjust and repair their newly purchased bicycles they couldn't use.
Cheap is exactly what it means from start to finish.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I've never assembled a snowblower at any big box store. I would suppect that the snowblower mfg only expect the store to attach the handle bars. Nothing else. Has anyone actually worked at a large box store....


I did work at Lowe's but didn't do assembly but my associates did. True for the Troy-Bilt snow blowers the store only had to attach the handle and the chute assembly. One of the assemblers checked the skid height, the other one didn't care. Some of the engines came with the proper oil fill, others didn't. No oil was added by the store. It got ugly because of customers not caring or knowing but the manufacture picked up the tab for their problems so it was no sweat off the store's back as they say. Common sense is dead.

Whimsey


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't care for Home Depot or Lowes. I support our local hardware store. Sometimes they may not have what I need but if it's not an emergency I don't mind waiting 2-3 days.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

joee5 said:


> I don't care for Home Depot or Lowes. I support our local hardware store. Sometimes they may not have what I need but if it's not an emergency I don't mind waiting 2-3 days.


Yep! Shop local and support your community and not a bunch of fat cat corporate execs. *But when I do go to big box it's Lowes. *


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll add to the Home Depot assembly sucks with my experience. I bought a Cub Cadet 524SWE there and they assembled it. 
When I picked it up, the drive cable wasn't attached to the bar correctly. I pointed it out and the person said they'd get someone to fix it. Well, that turned into about 10 minutes or so of me waiting and I decided to just fix it myself! I have double checked the rest of the assembly and all seemed well.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

KaRLiToS said:


> This is what you have to do at a big box store when assembling a Toro 724OE snowblower.
> 
> Refer to this: USER MANUAL : CHECK PAGE 7 TO 12


I'll guarandangtee ya that 9 out of 10 assemblers don't set up and check scraper bars and shoes. As someone pointed out in an earlier comment it's probably some part timer who has some tools handed to him.


----------

